# Anyone have experience with flare-ups after moving?



## One_Day_At_A_Time (Aug 11, 2011)

Has anyone experienced a flare-up of their IBS symptoms that you think was directly caused by the stress of a life-changing event, like moving? I'm wondering because after a long six months getting my BMs to what is considered "normal," I had three glorious months of A-plus health. Then my husband and I bought a townhome and moved in. We absolutely love our new home but I think the stress of the moving process may have started my IBS symptoms again. It's so frustrating that my IBS symptoms were completely gone for a few months, and now they're back and causing me so much anxiety again. I'm doing everything I did the first time to get things under control (acupuncture, good nutrition and water intake, supplements, probiotics, journaling, meditation), but it is taking so long! ... I just want to be back where I was a couple months ago!I know that people say that "stress can be a trigger" but to be honest I tend to downplay stress and I have a hard time believing that a move that I WANTED to make could be triggering my IBS problems... I tend to think that it would be caused by something more physical or just a random flare-up.... so I just wanted to get the opinion/experience of the forum... Any experiences or advice would be helpful in easing my mind!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Me!!!! (raises hands and waves wildly) Yup it happened to me too after a move.. after a job change (a promotion).. after a significant loss... etc.. any stressful event would set mine off. Getting a great new place is a very positive thing.. but it can cause massive stress as well. So stress isn't only caused by negative things. There is positive stress too.I just employed all of my stress & symptom management techniques as best I could and rode out the flares.Here is a decent article on stress management:http://www.helpguide.org/mental/stress_management_relief_coping.htm


> I just want to be back where I was a couple months ago!


You will be.. in time.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

My original symptoms were around the time i moved back in 1990.Im not saying it was the cause but it might have caused big problems.


----------



## AsktheAges (Nov 26, 2011)

BQ said:


> Me!!!! (raises hands and waves wildly) Yup it happened to me too after a move.. after a job change (a promotion).. after a significant loss... etc.. any stressful event would set mine off. Getting a great new place is a very positive thing.. but it can cause massive stress as well. So stress isn't only caused by negative things. There is positive stress too.


This is my experience too. It's horrible: at these times of change, I need all the energy I can muster but then my body inevitably fails me.


----------



## One_Day_At_A_Time (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you BQ and AskTheAges and jmc09! Just knowing that other people have gone through this and emerged alright in the end is super-helpful. When feeling so bad sometimes it's hard to remember that things really do change and get better, and it takes other people to offer some wisdom to start feeling really positive. I'll try focus on the knowledge that things really do get better but I just gotta weather it in the meantime and do what I can to manage stress. I'll definitely check out that link...


----------



## Flamingochick (May 21, 2012)

I just moved in 3 weeks ago and have been having diahreah on the weekends. Stress related? Idk...possibly


----------



## SalvationSeeker (Sep 1, 2011)

Flamingochick said:


> I just moved in 3 weeks ago and have been having diahreah on the weekends. Stress related? Idk...possibly


Let me help you by relieving some of your stress. Environmental factors in new places such as airborne chemicals, fungi, molds, animal danders, and pollens vary in every living location and the body takes time to adjust to them. when you breathe in air, particulate matter slides down your throat(though cilia traps most of it), and you ingest trace amounts which irritate your insides slightly. One way to help the cilia do their job is to quit smoking if you're a smoker. Otherwise your body will just take time to adjust, do not add extra pressure or stress by fearing or believing it is something within your control, it may not be, and something you just need to let go of, and let your body do its job. If you got better before, your body can do it again, have some faith, relax and focus on everything else in your life that isnt bowel movements, and the time will pass and before you know it you will experience relief.


----------



## One_Day_At_A_Time (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you Salvationseeker. Those are wise words. Even though it's difficult not to think about it all the time, I'll try to detach myself from thinking about it and relax more....


Salvationseeker said:


> Let me help you by relieving some of your stress. Environmental factors in new places such as airborne chemicals, fungi, molds, animal danders, and pollens vary in every living location and the body takes time to adjust to them. when you breathe in air, particulate matter slides down your throat(though cilia traps most of it), and you ingest trace amounts which irritate your insides slightly. One way to help the cilia do their job is to quit smoking if you're a smoker. Otherwise your body will just take time to adjust, do not add extra pressure or stress by fearing or believing it is something within your control, it may not be, and something you just need to let go of, and let your body do its job. If you got better before, your body can do it again, have some faith, relax and focus on everything else in your life that isnt bowel movements, and the time will pass and before you know it you will experience relief.


----------

